

The Recipe for the World's Largest Rails Monolith - ksec
https://speakerdeck.com/a_matsuda/the-recipe-for-the-worlds-largest-rails-monolith

======
ksec

        276+ gem
        50 million unique user / month
        15, 000 req / sec
        300 servers
        database.yml 1141 lines
        30 database
        20000 + rspec example
        50 developers
        deploy 10+ times / day
    

I would love to see some of those scaling tools get merged as defaults in
Rails.

~~~
ferdy
could you please tell us your website or product name?

------
enemyhq
I'd love to see this

